# Fireboard Review



## bmudd14474

Back in Feb Ted with Fireboard approached us about testing out their product. He then sent 2 units out to us at no cost. One to Smoking Al (who already gave his feedback) and the other one to me.

So below is the results of the testing (Hell) I put it thru.

*Out of the box initial reaction and setup.*
When I got the package and unpacked I was surprised at how compact the unit was compared to the Smoke and Maverick. Packing was compact with minimal wasted space. I was really impressed at the temperature probes. They are built like a tank. Below in the second picture the probe is sitting next to my thermapen probe for a comparison
View media item 526156
View media item 526157

The setup instructions were minimal as well and I was a little concerned at first wondering if this would be another device that you had to figure out on your own. But that wasn’t the case. Setup took about 10 minute’s total. This included registering an account on fireboard.com, setting up the wifi connection, and tinkering with a few things. The instructions were very clear and it worked as it was supposed to work which was very nice.

*Range of Bluetooth and Wifi*
A big downfall of a lot of the units is the range of use and disconnects. I tested the unit just on Bluetooth and went over 300’ strait line of sight and it stayed connected the whole time. I also went about 230 feet with our house in between me and the unit and it stayed connected with no issue. I kept it at this distance for well over an hour. As for wifi that is dependent on your router. I had the fireboard over 500’ away from wifi and it maintained connection. This really impressed me as I haven’t been about to get these type of results from the other units I have owned.

*Accuracy and response time*
Out of the box I tested the probes in boiling water and ice water. They were within .3 degrees of my thermapen which made me pretty happy.
Response time varies on what you are putting it into at the time. For example if you are putting it in a Turkey that is sitting one the counter just out of the fridge it took 15-20 seconds to get all the way down to temp. It got close to the temp within 10 seconds but took a bit extra to get leveled out. Now when I put it into a pork butt that has been on the smoker for several hours it took about a minutes to level out at 170 degrees. Again it jumped close to the temp within 30 seconds but slowly climbed the last few degrees within the minute. All in all I found it to be similar to the other units I have tested but just a tad faster.
Testing Results
As I stated in the beginning I have had this unit well over a month and have put it thru the ringer.
I have used it on my charcoal grill while doing a top round roast to make pit beef.

View media item 526158View media item 526159View media item 526160View media item 526161View media item 526162
I put it in my deep freezer (controller and probe) for 24 hours. It maintained its connection to wifi no problem and performed flawlessly. I pulled it out of the freezer and put the probe into a hot oven and it too about a minute for the temp to equalize.
I tested it on my gas grill and it did well until the grill got over 800 then it was too high for the probe to read.
I tested the waterproof claim of the probes. I had them submerged in a brine for over 24 hours.
The battery life is over 24 hours then you plug it in or buy the extra battery pack for extended use.
I decided to run it for a long time so I have had it plugged in and monitoring room temp for over a month and it has worked great.
After a month of continuous work I checked the accuracy of the probes again and they were still within .3 degrees of my thermapen.
So to review I have used it on the following:
Charcoal Grill
Gas Grill
RF smoker
Deep Fryer
Oven
In a Brine
To Monitor Room Temperature.

Over all I am very happy with this unit and the fact that the probes are waterproof. I am eager to test the fan controller feature that is currently being beta tested by Fireboard.

*App*
You would think that I would be done by now but Im not. So the app that controls the unit from your phone is AWESOME. You can custom name each Channel. You can custom name each session. You can setup multiple custom alarms. Now here is the cool part. These alarms can text you and email you when said threshold has been met.

Now here is the coolest part. The app works from anywhere as long as the fireboard is connected to wifi and your phone has cell/internet connection. So you can be on the lake fishing and can check monitor app as long as you have Internet Service from your cellular provider.  So you can check it from the store or while cutting the grass. In addition say you don’t have access to your phone you can go to fireboard.com from any computer or smartphone and login and see your active session and your archived sessions.
The 1 thing I don’t care for and it’s really not a big deal and I might not be doing something right is that it will only allow a session to run for a max of 24 hours then it start another session. Granted it’s not often that your smoke sessions will last more than that I would still like it to be longer.
Now if you are like me you like to have lots of data. Well you can download the data logs and it will download in a csv format to be edited in Excel. You can download it so that it shows every data read which is every 5 seconds or tell it you only want every 1 minute or 5 minute format.

*Final Thoughts*

Some people will balk at the price and I can understand the initial response. But think about how many people have 2-3 Mavericks or Smokes. Well 3 Mavericks is close to $200 depending on which one you get. Then you have 2-3 control units to worry about and the connection issues with Bluetooth that a lot of them have. With the Fireboard you can control 6 probes at once with 1 app. That in its self makes it worth it to me.
Knowing that they are developing fan controllers that will run off of the same unit is another bonus. Also they sell probes that can be threaded directly into your smokers existing thermometer holes. This is nice so that you don’t need to drill new holes for the wire to go thru. They are developing other accessories for this unit as well which is awesome in my opinion. Most companies just leave them alone after release. Fireboard seems committed to makings this unit one of the best units on the market.
In the end you have to figure what its worth to you. This unit can be for everyone from the weekend warrior to the comp teams to the daily business. This is hands down one of the best units I have ever used.


Please let me know if you have questions as I may have missed something in the review or check them out at fireboard.com


----------



## russmn

Great review!!!


----------



## pc farmer

WOW.   Great review. 

So you saying as long at I have cell service ( 4 lte )   even thought its on wifi I can read it?


----------



## fwismoker

c farmer said:


> WOW.   Great review.
> 
> So you saying as long at I have cell service ( 4 lte )   even thought its on wifi I can read it?


I'm not into wireless therms but if that's right it's perfect for a friend of mine when he's at the lake and out on the boat.     Good question Adam


----------



## pc farmer

FWIsmoker said:


> I'm not into wireless therms but if that's right it's perfect for a friend of mine when he's at the lake and out on the boat.     Good question Adam


If this is true, I will buy one for sure.


----------



## fwismoker

c farmer said:


> If this is true, I will buy one for sure.


For you it will be out on the tractor  lol.   I know it'd be handy for you


----------



## pc farmer

FWIsmoker said:


> For you it will be out on the tractor  lol.   I know it'd be handy for you


Yup.  I can tell the wife what to do ...   HA


----------



## dirtsailor2003

FWIsmoker said:


> I'm not into wireless therms but if that's right it's perfect for a friend of mine when he's at the lake and out on the boat.     Good question Adam



From what I've read, the base unit would need to be connected to wifi. All the lakes I go to don't have wifi and the only time I smoke at the lake is when my smoker is at the lake. 

Is that what you're asking? Or are you asking I'm at the lake and my smoker is at home connected to wifi and I have cell service? Then yes you'd be able to monitor your cook.


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Great review Brian. Sounds like this unit is exactly what I've been waiting for!


----------



## pc farmer

dirtsailor2003 said:


> From what I've read, the base unit would need to be connected to wifi. All the lakes I go to don't have wifi and the only time I smoke at the lake is when my smoker is at the lake.
> 
> Is that what you're asking? Or are you asking I'm at the lake and my smoker is at home connected to wifi and I have cell service? Then yes you'd be able to monitor your cook.



Yes, the smoker hooked to wifi and me anywhere on the farm hooked to cell service.  No wifi.


----------



## bmudd14474

c farmer said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read, the base unit would need to be connected to wifi. All the lakes I go to don't have wifi and the only time I smoke at the lake is when my smoker is at the lake.
> 
> Is that what you're asking? Or are you asking I'm at the lake and my smoker is at home connected to wifi and I have cell service? Then yes you'd be able to monitor your cook.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, the smoker hooked to wifi and me anywhere on the farm hooked to cell service.  No wifi.
Click to expand...


Adam

If the unit is hooked to wifi where the smoker is you can be any where you have 4g service on your phone and can access it. So if the smoker is at the house and your on the lake with 4g service you can monitor it from the lake. For Easter i was checking the app while at Church to make sure the Turkey didn't over cook.


----------



## bmudd14474

dirtsailor2003 said:


> FWIsmoker said:
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not into wireless therms but if that's right it's perfect for a friend of mine when he's at the lake and out on the boat.     Good question Adam
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read, the base unit would need to be connected to wifi. All the lakes I go to don't have wifi and the only time I smoke at the lake is when my smoker is at the lake.
> 
> Is that what you're asking? Or are you asking I'm at the lake and my smoker is at home connected to wifi and I have cell service? Then yes you'd be able to monitor your cook.
Click to expand...


But if you aren't more than 300' or so from the unit while on the lake theres a good chance that Bluetooth will stay connected.


----------



## pc farmer

bmudd14474 said:


> Adam
> 
> If the unit is hooked to wifi where the smoker is you can be any where you have 4g service on your phone and can access it. So if the smoker is at the house and your on the lake with 4g service you can monitor it from the lake. For Easter i was checking the app while at Church to make sure the Turkey didn't over cook.



Well now, that works for me


----------



## fwismoker

dirtsailor2003 said:


> From what I've read, the base unit would need to be connected to wifi. All the lakes I go to don't have wifi and the only time I smoke at the lake is when my smoker is at the lake.
> 
> Is that what you're asking? Or are you asking I'm at the lake and my smoker is at home connected to wifi and I have cell service? Then yes you'd be able to monitor your cook.


No the smoker would be at the lake and there isn't any wifi there.  Wifi could be through a hotspot so IDK if this would work or not


----------



## bmudd14474

FWIsmoker said:


> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read, the base unit would need to be connected to wifi. All the lakes I go to don't have wifi and the only time I smoke at the lake is when my smoker is at the lake.
> 
> 
> Is that what you're asking? Or are you asking I'm at the lake and my smoker is at home connected to wifi and I have cell service? Then yes you'd be able to monitor your cook.
> 
> 
> 
> No the smoker would be at the lake and there isn't any wifi there.  Wifi could be through a hotspot so IDK if this would work or not
Click to expand...


You can connect the base to a mobile hotspot and it will work fine. You could even just take a router to the lake and hook it up to that and have the phone hooked up to the same router and it should work. Ill test that tomorrow and let you know.


----------



## bmudd14474

. 





bmudd14474 said:


> FWIsmoker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> dirtsailor2003 said:
> 
> 
> 
> From what I've read, the base unit would need to be connected to wifi. All the lakes I go to don't have wifi and the only time I smoke at the lake is when my smoker is at the lake.
> 
> 
> Is that what you're asking? Or are you asking I'm at the lake and my smoker is at home connected to wifi and I have cell service? Then yes you'd be able to monitor your cook.
> 
> 
> 
> No the smoker would be at the lake and there isn't any wifi there.  Wifi could be through a hotspot so IDK if this would work or not
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> You can connect the base to a mobile hotspot and it will work fine. You could even just take a router to the lake and hook it up to that and have the phone hooked up to the same router and it should work. Ill test that tomorrow and let you know.
Click to expand...


I just tested it and it works. Turned cell service off and just connected it to wifi and the app still worked because both devices were hooked up to the same router.


----------



## DanMcG

Thanks for the great review Brian. You mention the easy setup, but you're a tech guy, what about for a tech illiterate like me? 
Not in the budget for me right now but I'll be getting one soon.


----------



## SmokinAl

DanMcG said:


> Thanks for the great review Brian. You mention the easy setup, but you're a tech guy, what about for a tech illiterate like me?
> Not in the budget for me right now but I'll be getting one soon.


I'm not a tech guy either, and the setup is very easy.

Al


----------



## SmokinAl

Great review Brian!

Al


----------



## tropics

Brian nice write up sounds good. ? is the fan controller for use on say a BBQ Guru 

Richie


----------



## SmokinAl

tropics said:


> Brian nice write up sounds good. ? is the fan controller for use on say a BBQ Guru
> 
> Richie


I don't mean to hijack Brian's thread, but yes the adapter will fit a Guru blower fan.

Al


----------



## tropics

SmokinAl said:


> tropics said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Brian nice write up sounds good. ? is the fan controller for use on say a BBQ Guru
> 
> Richie
> 
> 
> 
> I don't mean to hijack Brian's thread, but yes the adapter will fit a Guru blower fan.
> 
> Al
Click to expand...

Al Thanks I don't think he would mind.

Richie


----------



## fwismoker

bmudd14474 said:


> .
> I just tested it and it works. Turned cell service off and just connected it to wifi and the app still worked because both devices were hooked up to the same ro


I'm technology challenged so bare with me. If at the lake then one phone would serve as a hotspot and another could be on the boat connected to an app for the readings correct?


----------



## dirtsailor2003

FWIsmoker said:


> I'm technology challenged so bare with me. If at the lake then one phone would serve as a hotspot and another could be on the boat connected to an app for the readings correct?


You guys go to fancy lakes! Cell service, power, router hook ups. Geez!!!! The lakes I visit we have to send up smoke signals if we want to communicate!


----------



## bmudd14474

DanMcG said:


> Thanks for the great review Brian. You mention the easy setup, but you're a tech guy, what about for a tech illiterate like me?
> Not in the budget for me right now but I'll be getting one soon.



Dan the instructions were very clear and easy. You download the fireboard app. Turn bluetooth on. Turn the unit on. Then open the app. Once the app opens you push the device button and it searches for it. Mine found it right away. It was that simple. 



FWIsmoker said:


> bmudd14474 said:
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> I just tested it and it works. Turned cell service off and just connected it to wifi and the app still worked because both devices were hooked up to the same ro
> 
> 
> 
> I'm technology challenged so bare with me. If at the lake then one phone would serve as a hotspot and another could be on the boat connected to an app for the readings correct?
Click to expand...


You are correct. 




dirtsailor2003 said:


> FWIsmoker said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm technology challenged so bare with me. If at the lake then one phone would serve as a hotspot and another could be on the boat connected to an app for the readings correct?
> 
> 
> 
> You guys go to fancy lakes! Cell service, power, router hook ups. Geez!!!! The lakes I visit we have to send up smoke signals if we want to communicate!
Click to expand...


This thing might be able to communicate via smoke signals :biggrin:


----------



## crankybuzzard

Very good write up and it sounds like you definitely put it to the test.

I am resisting!!!  Al already thinks I have a thermometer hoarding problem!


----------



## browneyesvictim

Great review! Ill be watching and looking at Fireboard when I need another therm. That fan controller has me interested too to see how that works out.


----------



## fwismoker

dirtsailor2003 said:


> You guys go to fancy lakes! Cell service, power, router hook ups. Geez!!!! The lakes I visit we have to send up smoke signals if we want to communicate!


Sounds like my kind of lakes!


----------



## sportgd

I got myself a smoke a couple months back or I would probably spring for this... still waiting for Thermoworks to come through with the gateway and app.  I see that the fireboard has an alexa skill!


----------



## lovethemeats

I got the higher unit. Run one ambient probe to my cold smoke box. One Ambient probe to my smoker and one ambient probe for room temp where my smoker is used. Had couple issues but they worked me thru them. Get bunch of people at Fireboard. I love the fact that it keeps everything in the cloud. The graphs are great. Instead of downloading the files. I use screen shot on my computer to save a session. Works better for me that way. Great unit. I have to thank smokinAl and his great looking meatloaf review he did with it.


----------



## stobber

I have had my FireBoard master set(6probes) for about a month.  I have used it almost every day for every single cook I have done.  It is a workhorse, never drops connection, stays accurate and is completely customizable.  

I put on whatever I am cooking, get a pit probe and at least one probe in the meat and I head out of the house.  The unit stays connected always and never once has it dropped.  I have gone across town and even went to shoot a round of sporting clays.  The whole time I was monitoring my pork butt, so.nice!!!  

I love this thing, and will never turn back.  Since I have the GMG with WiFi I am even able to make adjustments to my temps based off of what the FireBoard is telling me.

I have a meatloaf on the grill as I type...see the pic.













IMG_0469.PNG



__ stobber
__ Apr 23, 2017






Here is another pic













IMG_0465.PNG



__ stobber
__ Apr 23, 2017


----------



## comer4tide

thank you for the review. I have been eye balling this unit and just waiting for someone or something to push me on over the edge


----------



## mfreel

Is there a website or are they selling on SMF?


----------



## SmokinAl

mfreel said:


> Is there a website or are they selling on SMF?


https://www.fireboard.com/

Al


----------



## ifitsdeadsmokeit

How long are the temperature probes?


----------



## SmokinAl

ifitsdeadsmokeit said:


> How long are the temperature probes?


6 feet.

Al


----------



## jimalbert

Well, I hate to say it but my issues with my ThermoPro (even though customer service was awesome) have pushed me to looking at a fireboard.  And the reviews you guys did are great btw.


----------



## stobber

Chris....looks to be about 5" long if fully insterted













IMG_0475.JPG



__ stobber
__ Apr 26, 2017


----------



## bmudd14474

Also one thing I forgot to mention is that you can buy extension cables for the probes. You just tell the unit that you have an extension so that it can calibrate accordingly.


----------



## donegotfat

For those who already have one, or for those still on the fence; Fireboard has released pre-order for its waterproof case today. Shipping will start the week of July 31st.

The waterproof case is a nice addition, and will no doubt keep the unit much safer than without it.













1111.png



__ donegotfat
__ Jul 20, 2017


----------



## dirtsailor2003

Okay so how are these working for those that have been using them for a while now???

I'm completely fed up with Webers sorry ass excuse of an app the y came out with for the iGrill products. Going to need to pull the trigger soon on a new therm.


----------



## lovethemeats

Mine works good. Any issues I had with it and the guys were right there to respond. They keep upgrading the features it has. Happy I have one.
I bought the better of the two units. Came with all the probes. Kind of hesitant on buying the box that they just made for it and the cable for the fan. Really don't need it for my situation. They weren't sure how would work with my Samsung phone. But it works great. I find if I use Chrome for my internet with the unit. It works flawlessly. I can say this. I don't regret buying it.


----------



## lovethemeats

The 2 things I wish they would be able to add would be a room temperature style probe and a humidity level sensor if was at all possible.  That would make the unit awesome.


----------



## geordon

Al or Brian,

Do you know if the fan controller feature will be a full blow PID for automatic temperature control (ATC)? Any chance it will have support for a variable speed fan, like the Flame Boss 300, or will it be limited to the basic on/off all-or-nothing fans like the Guru DigiQ or CyberQ? I am really hoping the FireBoard will take ATC to the next level for accurate ATC, data logging, and remote monitoring.

Thank you,

Geordon


----------



## bmudd14474

Geordon said:


> Al or Brian,
> 
> Do you know if the fan controller feature will be a full blow PID for automatic temperature control (ATC)? Any chance it will have support for a variable speed fan, like the Flame Boss 300, or will it be limited to the basic on/off all-or-nothing fans like the Guru DigiQ or CyberQ? I am really hoping the FireBoard will take ATC to the next level for accurate ATC, data logging, and remote monitoring.
> 
> Thank you,
> 
> Geordon



Geordon,

I believe it will be a full support unit but 

 ttc7152
 could prob answer it definitely. Ted what do you say?

Also I used mine again yesterday and its still functioning flawlessly.


----------



## ttc7152

Hi Brian and Geordon --

Indeed it will be a full PID based controller -- we'll be leveraging our existing cloud based infrastructure so of course you'll have full control of the fan system via the mobile app and the web dashboard.

Our control cable will drive fans at variable speed.  Also note we'll be able to drive almost any 12V fan (we've found almost all smoker / bbq fans share the same barrel plug so those can all be used).  Those fans can all be driven at variable speed.  Also the PID algorithm and our logic should automatically adapt for different CFMs.

The main idea here is there are plenty of good fans and adapters on the market which we can drive.  We may eventually design our own fan, but we wanted to focus on the control piece first and make it available as soon as possible!

Please let us know if we can help clarify anything else ...

Ted


----------



## sflcowboy78

I just found this thread and all I can say is... take my money please. This is going on my Christmas list.


----------



## geordon

The Fireboard drive fan control cable and blower are now available for order and shipment!


----------



## GaryHibbert

Great review Brian.  Really enjoyed reading it.
But I'm afraid this isn't for me.  Far as I know I've never even used bluetooth (if I have it was by accident  LOL).
Gary


----------



## DanMcG

It's been awhile, how are the Fireboards holding up?


----------



## pohny

I can't answer the long term question but can say that it has worked great for me in the week I've had it.  The fan cable and fan is being delivered tomorrow and I'm hoping work as well as the base FireBoard.  I like that I can use Thermoworks probes as I have a few extra of them.


----------



## jimalbert

I bought one a few weeks ago and absolutely love it.  I do suggest buying the plastic enclosure to keep it in.  I have mine on my smokehouse and wished I would have bought one as I had some weather the first day I used it.  Or you can be cheap like me and buy yourself a duplex in use electrical cover and mount that to your smoker or smokehouse and keep it out of the weather.  I used heavy duty velcro to hold it in there.  As for reliability with wifi and probes, its better than anything I have had previously.

Jim


----------



## Danny Mac

Great review and it's always great to get things for free to try out.
One question where is it made?


----------



## unlgrad2002

Danny Mac said:


> Great review and it's always great to get things for free to try out.
> One question where is it made?


Hey Danny. I just learned about this unit a week ago at a local bbq store. The guy there said they are a Kansas City based company. Not sure where everything is manufactured, but like with Todd and Amazen, it pretty much sealed the deal for me buying one since they’re 1) a small business and 2) local to me.

So far so good, and I would agree with what everyone has said so far. Incredible device.


----------



## Danny Mac

unlgrad2002 said:


> Hey Danny. I just learned about this unit a week ago at a local bbq store. The guy there said they are a Kansas City based company. Not sure where everything is manufactured, but like with Todd and Amazen, it pretty much sealed the deal for me buying one since they’re 1) a small business and 2) local to me.
> 
> So far so good, and I would agree with what everyone has said so far. Incredible device.



Yes I agree the guy writes a great review. I find that it relies on your phone to much. I'm a ThermoWorks Smoke guy. It handles the weather better out of the box and I only use my phone if I go out on errands. This is only my opinion and I'm sure its going to work good for you and your going to make great tasting food with it.


----------



## Jigstick

It would be really awesome if you could somehow integrate the Fireboard fan controller onto the Yoder YS pellet grills temperature controller somehow.  So you could adjust your set point on the pellet grill through the Fireboard app.


----------



## jimalbert

The controller output is available and im sure you can figure something out.  I have a gas fired smokehouse with internal burner but Im wondering if I can put multiple fans in my smokehouse (I use wall registers for air in/out) to suck heat out or blow cooler air in.  Something I am still thinking about.

Jim


----------



## flatbroke

Got one of these last week. Used it this weekend for a decent size Cook. Really easy to set up and use.


----------

